# Something a little different from me ......



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

..... a replica of a 1969 Chevelle SS396 hardtop that I owned in a different time and place ............ a rather unique configuration .......... 350 horse 396, TurboHydro 400 transmission, bench seat, column shifter, no air but power steering and brakes, Teal inside and out ........... bought it off the showroom floor at Plains Chevrolet in December of 1968 .......... the model is an AMT kit with a fabricated bench seat and column shifter, Cobracolors Teal paint


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is a great looking model ! And a fantastic car. Brings back a lot of memories. I remember a friends father owning one of these. And I remember he had those thick, clear, plastic covers over the seats. (Anyone remember those ???) That car was his pride and joy.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Old Coyote,
NICE job on that Chevy! LOVE the color, and this is a replica to a car you once owned, LUCKY guy!!!!! A 396...........that was one of the best Chevy big blocks made.....

DCH,
You ask on those clear seat covers....YES I remember those! The garage I worked for had a stock supply of those for EVERY car we restored it got those over the seats! I bet I musta put 500 of those covers over BOTH bucket seats AND bench seats in the early 90's all most to 2000......I did a TON of painting and polishing cars then so the "auto Detailing" being the painter was my job....


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> Old Coyote,
> NICE job on that Chevy! LOVE the color, and this is a replica to a car you once owned, LUCKY guy!!!!! A 396...........that was one of the best Chevy big blocks made.....
> 
> DCH,
> You ask on those clear seat covers....YES I remember those! The garage I worked for had a stock supply of those for EVERY car we restored it got those over the seats! I bet I musta put 500 of those covers over BOTH bucket seats AND bench seats in the early 90's all most to 2000......I did a TON of painting and polishing cars then so the "auto Detailing" being the painter was my job....


Yep, those thick, clear plastic seat covers were quite popular back then. Some people even had their couches, chairs, etc. covered with them. And on a hot day, if you had no shirt on, they would peel off your hide, lol.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

boy yer not kiddin, shirtless in 90 degrees and sit in to do something for just a minute or 2 and no A/C, yep, I lost some hide off my back from that very thing! LOL

Boy those are some of the worst memories.....I LOVED workin in the garage but days like that doing that very thing was the worst!


----------



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice car I really like that color!, on the seat covers my mom had them on our couch in the 60's called them slip covers I remember coming home all sweaty from playing street hockey and my back and legs sticking to them.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

WOW beautiful build! Teal is one of my favorite colors. I was never a big fan of the Chevelle but somehow the color on this one makes it look better to my eye.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Really nice job - love to see people build their old cars. That looks damn fine


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

that first photo almost looks like the real car!! very cool build and especially love the colour...nice job:thumbsup:


----------

